# Wanted: Online Game



## Ladybam (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a online game for DnD 4edition.  I don't have a video camera or a mic, and honestly... I never have played online but I'm willing to learn.  I have used mIRC and can learn just about any program quickly.  If you have space please let me know.  Thanks


----------



## Grimslade666 (Jul 31, 2009)

*4th Edition Online Campaign Needs Players!*

*4th Edition Online Campaign Needs Players!*     [FONT=&quot]Hello,

Im new to 4th Edition only been playing about 4 sessions now. Im 
going to be  starting a online campaign using the klooge software.  You 
don't need to buy  anything I have 6 user and one master licenses.  You can 
download the  software at:
kLoOge.inc.

Even though I have licenses for 6 Im only looking for 4 players 
other than  myself. Im new to 4th Edition so You will have to bare with me, 
but not new  to being a DM. Once we have a dependable 4 player group, we can 
then decide  if we want to add more players.

My adventures will include combat, puzzles, and detailed traps 
if we have a  rogue in the group, otherwise just simple traps.  The 
amount of Role Playing  is left up to the players.  The first 3 sessions will be 
arena combat.  This  will get all the palyers used to the combat rules, and we can 
make sure we have a dependable group before we dig into a real adventure. Im also thinking of making the arena's a centralized aspect of the campaign. You
became an arena fighter for reasons that will be part of your character history. and you are also adventures, seeking to hone your skills and a quick coin or two.

Im thinking of playing on Saturdays but this is still open for discussion,but Sunday is out. This game wont start up for awhile. I will be ordering a DM's Guide on Monday when I get paid, and Im still currently reading the Players Handbook. So Im thinking the last weekend in Aug. If your interested email me at 
james1232@cox.net put NEW 4E PLAYER in the subject manner. Tell me about yourself just generalinformation and what style of game your looking for or expect. And anything else you think is important.

Jim[/FONT]


----------



## gorteck (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, are you "married" to 4th ed? I am looking for people to play online with and want to play some other games. Both sci-fi and fantisy. Hope to hear back.

Have a great day.


----------



## RyvenCedrylle (Aug 17, 2009)

*You can join my group =D*

I have maptools and you can join and be a dungeon master!! Or if you want you can just play. I like to play in the evenings after my wife has gone to sleep. She likes to game, but has to wake up early in the morning and will turn into a pumpkin if she doesn't get enough sleep. You should totally email me though at ryvencedrylle@gmail.com and I will hook you up .

Let me know!!
Ryven


----------

